# Centre Caps for Sport Edition A7 Wheels



## hzdream (Jul 23, 2006)

I recently purchased a set of 17x7.5 Sport Edition A7 wheels c/w winter tires from The Tire Rack and I would like to find BMW wheel caps for them. Ideas?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

hzdream said:


> I recently purchased a set of 17x7.5 Sport Edition A7 wheels c/w winter tires from The Tire Rack and I would like to find BMW wheel caps for them. Ideas?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


Sure. Tirerack sells them for $9 each or you can buy them from online sources. The A7 is one of the wheels where the current centercap fits fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

hzdream said:


> I recently purchased a set of 17x7.5 Sport Edition A7 wheels c/w winter tires from The Tire Rack and I would like to find BMW wheel caps for them. Ideas?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


We sell them for $11 per cap, but the original BMW caps fit as well.


----------



## hzdream (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response. The centre holes look different so I measured the centre opening in my 2007 328XiT wheels and they are definitely smaller than the 17x7.5 Sport Edition A7. The BMW wheels are about 64mm and the A7s are about 70mm.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
That said, I tried to find them on your web site without success so I called the sales rep at Tire Rack that ordered my winter wheel/tire sets through to order them.<o></o>


----------

